# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Funksjon for å finne verdier til bruk i kalkulasjoner

## Eirik Sævareid

Hei,

Jeg trenger hjelp til å finne en måte å koble/slå opp verdier i en "sheet"
(konstanter som ligger i en sheet og skal brukes i formler/utregninger)
basert på hvilken produktkode som er valgt i en annen "sheet".

Det er ti linjer med konstanter for hver produktkode, med forskjellige
elementer (alle skal da brukes i utregninger, velges en annen produktkode
skal ti andre verdier hentes osv.).  Produkkode består av to bokstaver og
seks tall.

Noen som kan gi meg noen tips om hvordan dette kan gjøres basert på denne
enkle beskrivelsen ?

All hjelp mottas med stor takk

mvh
Eirik

----------


## NickHK

Eirik,
Applying some guesswork to your Norwegian, you want to look at
VLOOKUP/HLOOKUP worksheet functions, possibly with OFFSET or INDIRECT also,
depending on the structure of you data and calculation requirements.
Assuming you have the product number in A1 that you wish to find information
about and all your data is in a range named "YourDataRange" e.g.
{A2}=VLOOKUP(A1,YourDataRange,2,False)

NickHK

"Eirik Sævareid" <eiriksa@frisurf.no> wrote in message
news:tvmdncijuKzGT-XZ4p2dnA@telenor.com...
> Hei,
>
> Jeg trenger hjelp til å finne en måte å koble/slå opp verdier i en "sheet"
> (konstanter som ligger i en sheet og skal brukes i formler/utregninger)
> basert på hvilken produktkode som er valgt i en annen "sheet".
>
> Det er ti linjer med konstanter for hver produktkode, med forskjellige
> elementer (alle skal da brukes i utregninger, velges en annen produktkode
> skal ti andre verdier hentes osv.).  Produkkode består av to bokstaver og
> seks tall.
>
> Noen som kan gi meg noen tips om hvordan dette kan gjøres basert på denne
> enkle beskrivelsen ?
>
> All hjelp mottas med stor takk
>
> mvh
> Eirik
>
>

----------


## Veka

Er det mulig å så en figur til å skifte farge etter summen i en annen celle feks. 1 da blir figuren rød. 2 da blir figuren grønn??
Trenger det med teskje!!!

----------


## arthurbr

Thread moved to Non English Excel forum

----------


## teylyn

Veka, this thread is four years old. I don't think the OP will come back to read your post.

If you have a question, please start your own thread in this forum.

Takk.

----------

